# Best player for the gym and outdoor running ?



## Fif23 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi there !
I have been using the obvious Sansa Clips for the past decade, but they always fail on me after a few months of heavy daily use (2-3 sessions per day) 
Before I get another one, is there something better on the market for the intended purpose ? 
Thanks


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 31, 2018)

iPod the last version.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 31, 2018)

Cowon, always. Vastly superior to any other MP3 player that ever made it to the market. I believe the J3 is the go-to option.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 31, 2018)

Just use your smartphone if you got one. And buy some Bluetooth headset.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Just use your smartphone if you got one. And buy some Bluetooth headset.



Tri layer protective case to protect from sweat


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 31, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Tri layer protective case to protect from sweat



I just put mine in my pocket and the watch controls my music.

And I'm a super fat man who sweats a lot.  So far so good for me.


----------



## Komshija (Oct 31, 2018)

I had Sony NWZ A816 4GB and it was excellent - compact and durable. The only problem was that it didn't come with charger, so at first I had to charge it via laptop or PC USB port and later via smartphone charger. 
Maybe Sony's newer variants could fit your needs. Just make sure that they are made from aluminum, like A816 was.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 1, 2018)

Well for running, your smartphone is good enough. In my case I just invested on a good arm band (sweat and waterproof, can carry the weight of my huge phone and comfortable on the arm).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2018)

If you're looking for a media player, that is good quality ,and will last a while, I would suggest  you go to Walmart, and buy an iPhoneSE.  They cost about $140 (they are subsidized by carriers since they have a carrier lock).  Since you're only going to use it as a media player this won't make any difference to you though, not to mention you'll also have an emergency phone if you ever have to call 911. Buy a good waterproof case for it for five or $10 and it'll last you many years.


----------



## cornemuse (Nov 2, 2018)

I use this:

https://www.frys.com/product/655431...PgizFqVdw__.node1?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

On sale (promo code) quite often $9.99. Lasts a pretty long time & works pretty good considering the co$t. Use in conjunction with some noise cancelling audio technica headphones. also on sale cheap.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 2, 2018)

You shouldn't run unless someone is chasing you or you are chasing prey. Conserve your energy and keep a nice layer of body fat. Seriously. Running is bad for you. Forrest Gump ran and he was a millionare Apple stock holder.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 2, 2018)

I use my phone on an armband and a pair of mad catz freq wireless, they're just the size I like them.

running is good but there's beter ways to losing weight. Starting with not eating crap. I changed my diet and play football once a week, dropped weight from 89kg to 71kg pretty damn fast.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 2, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> You shouldn't run unless someone is chasing you or you are chasing prey.



Thats Great advice


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 2, 2018)

I use my LG V30 in armband with either no bt sport ear buds or nothing at all depending time of day/night im running. Prefer night running.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> You shouldn't run unless someone is chasing you or you are chasing prey. Conserve your energy and keep a nice layer of body fat. Seriously. Running is bad for you. Forrest Gump ran and he was a millionare Apple stock holder.



Spent 20 seconds just laughing because of this.


----------



## aliovalio (Nov 14, 2018)

Just smartphone i guess


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 14, 2018)

i guess gym and outdoor difference is just the outside
the inside is the same, if you can put it right no matter what you can bring home player to outdoor


----------

